# portal vein coding



## sgonzales (Jun 17, 2010)

I am wondering if it is appropriate to code 75774 in addition to 75887.  I have researched and am unable to find anything stating it is not appropriate.  
Codes/Catheterizations:
1.percutaneous transhepatic access to the portal vein.
2.direct portal venogram
3.catheterization of right portal vein leading to segment 5.
4.catheterization right portal vein segment 6.
5. catheterization right portal vein segment 7.
6. catheterization right portal vein segment 8.
7. embolization of portal vein leading to segments 5 through 8.

I coded the following:
36481, 75887, 36012,36012,36012,36012, 75774,75774,75774,75774, 37204, 75894, 75898

Anyone have any suggestions


----------



## dpeoples (Jun 17, 2010)

sgonzales said:


> I am wondering if it is appropriate to code 75774 in addition to 75887.  I have researched and am unable to find anything stating it is not appropriate.
> Codes/Catheterizations:
> 1.percutaneous transhepatic access to the portal vein.
> 2.direct portal venogram
> ...



I would not code 75774 for additional venographies, I only use that for additional angiographies. I explain my reasoning in the tread concerning the Azygos Vein. 

I also would not code 36012 for selection of the segments of the portal vein, 36481 is correct but I would not code it 5 times unless there were 5 different access sites with 5 different catheters. I do admit that there is little (or no) information on this scenario so you should decide how to code it for yourself.


The other codes seem correct. So:
37204/75894/75898 (assuming a f/u angio)
36481/75887

HTH


----------

